# eclipse - eigenes syntax-highlighting für eigene Dateiendungen



## Orbit (6. Januar 2008)

Moin,
Ich hab so eine Art eigene "Sprache" mit einer eigenen Syntax gebastelt; da gibts auch sowas wie Kommentare etc, und die Dateien haben alle eine bestimmte Endung.
Kann man da so eine Art eigenes syntax highlighting in eclipse bastelb und nur auf diesen dateityp anwenden?
Mfg,
Orbit


----------

